# Converting flat 360 footage to 360 3d that actually looks like a 3d cam footage



## HaShev (Apr 19, 2019)

Everyone hates 360 being flat but;
My Tip for users wanting 3d 360 that looks like a 3d cam depth 
Use "Im Too 3d movie converter"   
  2d to 3d setting, swap left right, 
full above below,  3840x1920 (becomes 3840 height)
"3" seperation,
 high quality but custom to 50,000 bitrate.
Converters are not true 3d, but this is liken to 3d camera depth perception with 360 footage from my 360 Camera.   
You can sometimes get good depth perception on certain flat cinema footage with this converter, but 360's recorded curve seems to help in getting that 3d camera pop out depth affect.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2019)

Man................3d technology has come a LONG way.  I remember back in the beginning of the 2000's, I saw an ad that said it could convert your television picture to 3d, so I bought one. 

It consisted of 2 pairs of glasses that were battery powered to strobe at a certain pattern, and a box that sat on top of your television.  You routed the cable to the box, the box to the television and turned it on.  The box would generate the strobe required to get a 3d effect between the glasses and the television.  

Worked pretty great, and was EXCELLENT for watching football, but if you played video games in 3d, after about an hour, you'd get vertigo.

Still was fun though.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 19, 2019)

Yeah I had the same for CRT monitors with great computer software programs and toggle on off program to go along with it.
And yeah, motion games like Unreal Tournament made you sick. Need For Speed never got me sick though and hitting the cones on purpose to see them fly at your face was 3d at it's best.
 The quickest way to get motion sickness though is that Daydream VR compatible Amusement park, all the rides are guaranteed to make you quit just minutes in.  

Another must have tool for VR cam footage is an editor that copies instead of renders, saving hours on shortening clips while also taking the fuss out of maintaining aspect ratio and bit rate quality.  The free program is called 
AVIDEMUX 2.7 is the version I believe.
Since VR takes up so much memory shortening footage whether your own or from youtube is helpful in managing disc space.


----------

